# Fuji sst 2.0 Reviews



## jmh1452 (May 8, 2009)

I'm having a hard time finding reviews on the aforementioned bike...anyone have any input into the quality of this bike? Stiffness? I'm a big and tall rider and this is one of the only carbon frames i have found that fits me (6'4" 196 pounds) so i'm really excited about it, but want to make sure it's a good decision before i lay a couple thousand down on it. Thanks evryone..Josh


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

I had a customer that special ordered one 2 months ago. After building it up, I took it for a quick spin. The quality is top notch. Fit and Finish were very, very good. Love the color scheme and its very, very, very responsive. 

Well worth the coin if you can swing it. Too bad I can't


----------

